

Toshiba Launches $350 Excite 10 SE Tablet with Android 4.1 - MadMaxx
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/toshiba_launches_350_excite_10_se_tablet_android_41

======
justinbkerr
Launching with anything less than 4.2 at this point is just crappy.

------
jimmthang
I prefer my androids in vanilla form.

